# Alien Nightmare smoke report



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 14, 2012)

*Alien Nightmare by Sin City Seeds. 
She is a cross of Aliens on Moonshine X White Nightmare at a ratio of 40% Sativa and 60% Indica

She's a beauty; tall, thin and curvaceous in all the right spots. 

Her scent is smelling toward fresh mountain air and cedar with remnants of a slightly lemony berry scent with a tinge of Skunky bitterness in the background out of the jar. When held up to the nose the mountain air turns into a sweet, morning dew in the forest with a hint of hash.

When inhaled her taste submits to mostly of Hash and over tones of pine. On the exhale she sticks true to the pine needle taste.

On the first hit I could feel it in my knees as soon as i exhaled from a 3 second hold. (not big is what im getting at  )
They became jelly-like and upon taking my second hit my arms were feeling it. Third hit was all to my head and I was hammered! But the fun didn't stop there! After roughly 5 minutes my head started to soar like an eagle with its wings to the wind. My eye balls, though very slanted and pitch red, felt as if they kept growing, getting larger and feeling more focused. This kept going for about 45 mins then the indica started taking control, slowing my mind down and putting me in the biggest relaxed state of mind one can get without falling asleep. Shortly there after, as the indica kicked in so did the munchies. Now usually when i get the munchies my high comes down a lot faster but with AN, her high continued to power on, never losing any bit of my relaxation and heightened state of attentiveness. Controlling munchies while under her influence is a necessary thing. 
Very happy high for the first hour where it made me highly talkative and in some of the best moods I've been in. 
This is some powerful stuff as i remain high for 3 1/2 + hours. Saturday i waked and baked with it at 10 am and at 4 in the afternoon i was still high. 6 hours, not bad.  My wife smoked some with my buddy, his wife and I friday night and all my wife did was just clear the bubbler after my hit. She was baked! I've never seen in all my years being with her, get so high, so fast! She was done and kept fighting the giggles finally only to go lay in bed. She was zoned in on T.v. like no bodies business when i went in to check on her.  

If you smoke too much you can get very tired, very-very fast, but she'll give you some of the best sleep you've had. 
You can get paranoid if you smoke too much, but it does take a bit to get there.  

Excuse some of these pictures for being blurry.


*


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice. Pics are a bit blurry though but the trichrom count is up there with the best. Coloring is good too.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 14, 2012)

bioWheel said:


> Very nice. Pics are a bit blurry though but the trichrom count is up there with the best. Coloring is good too.


It was with my phone. So not too bad. My actual camera sucks now so i mainly use it (phone). 
Cant say i didnt warn ya.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 14, 2012)

WOW!! Sure would love to have something like that; this garbage they have in A-town is worthless.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 15, 2012)

Well pimp, if only I were closer. This is definitely a good social high followed by the perfect movie high. Would make a great date night strain for the married couples.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 15, 2012)

I get my first paycheck tomorrow and I'm celebrating by finding some decent pot somewhere in this town. I have a contact in Palmer but man, that's a haul for a bag-o-weed.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 15, 2012)

Get a bush pilot buddy to help you out.  

That made me think of "bails of cocaine" by the reverend horton heat. Lol


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great smoke report, I felt like I was right there with you. Sounds like a great strain, it looks amazing! Nice work!!!!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 15, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Great smoke report, I felt like I was right there with you. Sounds like a great strain, it looks amazing! Nice work!!!!


Thanks marc. I tried.  lol. Well I'm right there as we speak.  I highly suggest to people to pick these beans up when they're released to the public.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Nov 19, 2012)

Your illustrious report good sir has made me pass out!Those nugs look so frosty (FROSTY!!!) I will definetly be getting this strain.Im truely dumb founded by how many trichs I see, this will be so fun to grow. Peace!


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you tried any other strain from Sin City Seeds ???


----------



## mak (Nov 20, 2012)

there's some beans available to me locally.but not this strain.i heard these guys bought a cut from swerve and og raskal to breed with,and they are out of vegas obviously.


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 20, 2012)

I love smoking threads. Thank you and now if I can be excused - I'm going in the basement.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Nov 22, 2012)

Thinking of picking a pack up. Sea of Seeds has got them for $73, 15 reg's. once again thanks for zharing the nug porn.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 22, 2012)

aus2 canibasiva said:


> Thinking of picking a pack up. Sea of Seeds has got them for $73, 15 reg's. once again thanks for zharing the nug porn.


I haven't tried any of their other strains but was watching the threads unfold (not this site) of their other tester packs and all were pretty bad ass genes.
I know where They''re at, I have been keeping track.  Im looking to pick some up at the end of this month, may wait to see what Their next promo will be.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Dec 4, 2012)

20% off on SinCity Seeds. SeaofSeeds next promo, just around the corner 
starts on the Dec 6th. 
Check it!!


----------



## CaliforniaBuud (Aug 13, 2013)

very nice nugs and report!!
i look forward to growing this strain, if i do get a female im gonna clone the shit out of her and leave my mother plant outside


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 13, 2013)

She gives clones like a lady with a punch card at an abortion clinic! Very easy to clone and she loves being abused!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice to see some sin city buds. Got 5 of the Buddha's Dream in seedling form, and happy so far. Germinated 5 and all popped within 24 hours. Should have some smoke from it just in time for christmas. Cheers.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 22, 2013)

Are you going to have a journal/thread on those? If so ill follow along. I've been a big fan of SCS' gear after my first few plants and I intend to get many more of their strains.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2013)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Are you going to have a journal/thread on those? If so ill follow along. I've been a big fan of SCS' gear after my first few plants and I intend to get many more of their strains.


Yeah, already started one. Just a few pics of seedlings a week or so ago waiting till their a bit bigger to get more pics. Its at SHHH! He's sleeping Buddha's dream

Impressed so far with beans quality, size, and quickness to sprout. I've heard from someone who's done the BD and he said people preferred it to the Blue dream. We shall see. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm interested in all things (strains) SSC. They won me over as their tester and i swear by them.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 8, 2013)

She's a pretty girl that's for sure.


----------



## COZ73 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## COZ73 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

So what equipment did you use? Will it affect the feeling of flowers?


----------

